# Château de la Chapelle - June 2014



## MrDan (Jun 10, 2014)

Château de la Chapelle
Visited with Priority 7, DirtyJigsaw & JC101

One step in front of another, that's it... One at a time we test our balancing skills trying not to slip and get wet feet.
This is a beautiful château surrounded by a moat, I've read many people say the Chapel is the only interesting part but oh boy are they wrong! On our approach to the outer perimeter 
we saw a couple walking out of the trees having just had their wedding photos taken, I smiled to them and said hi, before realising they don't speak the same language as me.
Once inside we split up to have a look around and photograph the beauty. DirtyJigsaw and I met in the attic and we struggled to lift up the glass door leading to the Veranda area on the 
roof, when we spotted a woman walking towards the property... we soon found out she was another explorer accompanied by her partner (Phew!)

*1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13 & 14







15 & 16







17




18




19




20




21




22



*​


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2014)

>



Oi, you leave my luggage alone! 

Absolute stunning set mate! That place is IMMACULATE! Fantastic set of photos too! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice one MrDan 

Here is a selection of my photos. As always, my pics for my reports are not edited at all.


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Sorry for all the pics. This place was beautiful  I HEART EUROPEAN DERPS 

Hope you enjoyed

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## MrDan (Jun 10, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Oi, you leave my luggage alone!
> 
> Absolute stunning set mate! That place is IMMACULATE! Fantastic set of photos too!
> Cheers for sharing!



I can tell it's not your luggage... wine wouldn't lay around long enough to get dusty around you, though I genuinely thought of you when I took this photo. Cheers!

Nice pics Stew, I can't believe I didn't take a photo of all the cigars on the floor lol.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Cheers Dan, we have different shots, that what i like  You got some great pics in this place. Gutted we didnt go back up on the roof though


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Great weekend all in all  still quite afew more reports to post


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 10, 2014)

Both sets of photos are stunning and what a nice place, I would move in tomorrow


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 10, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Both sets of photos are stunning and what a nice place, I would move in tomorrow



Thanks very much. It was lovely indeed. Really enjoyed this explore


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice set also sir!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 10, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice set also sir!



Thanking you


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks guys, that's a beauty.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bloody hell what a beautiful building,both sets of photos are ace,thanks for sharing both.


----------



## Desolate Nation (Jun 10, 2014)

Look stunning Mr D ,good work as expected.......if you ever fancy a revisit


----------



## Big C (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful looking place, thanks to one and all for this.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 11, 2014)

Simply wonderful, thanks


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 11, 2014)

beautiful location, good work both of you!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments


----------



## MrDan (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks all so far! This really was a nice location... just 12 more European reports to post!


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 18, 2014)

How are these places left empty?

I'd move in there tomorrow!


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 27, 2014)

No 12...don't scroll down through that one quickly, good optical illusion!


----------



## margatt (Sep 11, 2014)

What a fantastic place to explore. The condition of the rooms makes it difficult to believe it is derelict. Indeed there is more to this location rthan just the chapel. Keep the great photos coming.


----------

